# Ss Starstone



## reg (Nov 24, 2006)

Does any person have a photo of the SS STARSTONE owned by the ALVA STEAMSHIP COMPANY BUILT 1938


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

There is this one on the Australian War Memorial site but unfortunately the quality is not great.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

SS Starstone. 5702 tons Built 1938 by Wm Doxford & Sons Ltd. Sunderland.
431.9 x 57.5 x 26.7. DF, ESD. 1 deck and a shelter deck. Cruiser stern. 3 cylinder up & downer 24", 39" & 69" X 48" Stroke. 3 Single ended boilers @ 220 psi. Engines/boilers built by Richardsons, Westgarth Ltd Hartlepool.
Owned by Alva S.Co; Ltd & managed by Navigation and Coaltrade Co; Ltd.
O/No; 166528.


----------



## reg (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks Milliget, do you know why it on the Australian war memorial site?


----------



## reg (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi R58484956, Thanks for the information


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Reg.

The Starstone seems to have been in Australian waters at least a handful of times. A search of the National Archives of Australia returns the following: 

Crew lists of ships arriving at Fremantle "Starstone" - 22/10/1944
Crew lists of ships arriving at Fremantle "Starstone" - 16/2/1948
Crew lists of ships arriving at Fremantle "Starstone" - 06/9/1948
Crew lists of ships arriving at Fremantle "Starstone" - 06/12/1948
Crew lists of ships arriving at Fremantle "Starstone" - 10/03/1949
Crew lists of ships arriving at Fremantle "Starstone" - 23/11/1949
SS 'Starstone' equipment and hull survey including compass adjustment 29/1/57-11/2/57
"Starstone" - 9/3/1957 Crew Lists of ships/aircraft, Fremantle/Perth

regards,
Martin


----------



## reg (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks Martin for the information, I was on the STARSTONE in AUSTRALIA about 1953/1954, we went to kalgoolaria ( might be spelt wrong) port ADELAIDE, and TOWNSVILLE, loaded sugar and then to UK


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Reg.

Kalgoorlie? Though that's inland (600 km east of Perth). Perhaps you visited Kalgoorlie from Perth or Esperance, although I think that either journey (especially from Perth) would be a number of hours.

regards,
Martin


----------



## reg (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi Martin , thanks for the reply,I remember it was south australia,It was the first port of call in oz, we took phosphate from a place called ocean island wich was part of the gilbert islands
Kind Regards 
Reg


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Reg,
Have you missed the Quiz put on site by Tanker, and pointed out by
John Shaw,
. 
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=3849

Pic of SS Starstone.

Barney.


----------



## jacky (Jun 18, 2013)

reg said:


> Does any person have a photo of the SS STARSTONE owned by the ALVA STEAMSHIP COMPANY BUILT 1938


hi my dad served on the ss starstone during the second war have been trying to do some research on it and its crew and found a few pictures and information about it if you are interested or have any more info would love to hear more


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

If you scroll down there is a good photo of her ;
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships S/index48.html

also a line drawing from Merchant Ships 1942 .
The funnel shown is not the one I knew of a plain yellow funnel with blue "V".
Was the V for Vlasov ?


----------



## Robert Snasdell (Nov 10, 2020)

jacky said:


> hi my dad served on the ss starstone during the second war have been trying to do some research on it and its crew and found a few pictures and information about it if you are interested or have any more info would love to hear more


Hi Jacky,

Came across your entry on the site in relation to SS Starstone. My wifes Grandfather served on this ship during the war also, we are trying to establish what he did, he is recorded at some point on entry to the USA as a deckhand. His name was Wilfred Barber, he was away during the war for very long trips. He died a few years ago now at a health age of 92. Would you be able to share any information you have on the ship if you have been able to find any.

Best Regards

Rob Snasdell


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Rob,
This is quite an old thread but you mention that he was a Deck Hand – during WW2, military gunners were classified as Deck Hands for political reasons. They were paid a nominal sum by the ship owners and given civilian clothing for use in foreign ports. They signed on the Articles of Agreement as members of the ship’s crew. DEMS gunners were mainly Royal Navy and Maritime Royal Artillery servicemen augmented by Merchant Navy gunners as and when needed.

Wilfred Barber joined ss STARSTONE on 28 May 1942 at Liverpool. He is again on this ship or signs on again on 5 September 1943 at South Shields. He had served at sea as a DEMS gunner since early 1942. DEMS gunners are difficult to research but the first thing you should do is obtain his military service record which will still be held with the Ministry of Defence.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Robert Snasdell (Nov 10, 2020)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Hi Rob,
> This is quite an old thread but you mention that he was a Deck Hand – during WW2, military gunners were classified as Deck Hands for political reasons. They were paid a nominal sum by the ship owners and given civilian clothing for use in foreign ports. They signed on the Articles of Agreement as members of the ship’s crew. DEMS gunners were mainly Royal Navy and Maritime Royal Artillery servicemen augmented by Merchant Navy gunners as and when needed.
> 
> Wilfred Barber joined ss STARSTONE on 28 May 1942 at Liverpool. He is again on this ship or signs on again on 5 September 1943 at South Shields. He had served at sea as a DEMS gunner since early 1942. DEMS gunners are difficult to research but the first thing you should do is obtain his military service record which will still be held with the Ministry of Defence.
> ...



Hi Hugh, thank you so very much for your reply, Mr B as I called him was such a private man about the War and you have given us such an insight into what he may have been up to. Thank you for the advise and this will be our next port of call. thank you.


----------

